# Cutting Theraband?



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've just measured the piece of Theraband I have, it's 138mm across the width.

How do you divide that 138mm into bands?

For double bands, I would divide that into 3 strips of 46mm.

But how about singles of 30-20mm tapers? Does that means I'll be left with a strip of 38mm?


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

just cut it 30mm wide each , use the bit thats left for strips or if u want taper 25mm one end 30 mm other


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you young man. I'll try that 30-25mm taper in single. Should be o.k for 3\8-1\2" steel. So a 55mm cut first and then cut the taper.

I need to buy some TBG during the week


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I cut the length I want right across the whole roll then measure and cut the tapers. You really need a roller cutter not a craft blade as the craft blade drags the rubber no matter how sharp it is and you'll never end up with a straight cut. oh and a steel rule of course.
Disregard if you know this stuff already, I wasn't sure how much you know about it so...
Also I have seen a youtube vid of Gamekeeper Johns showing how he cuts his theraband gold and I believe Jorge Sprave also has a tutorial on how to cut bands.
Hope this helps
Cheers


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you very much.

I was looking on Youtube and having a look on past threads as well.

I've a steel ruler but I read that this can blunt the blade. I bought a plastic ruler.

I'm going to use the Guilliotine paper trimmer at work to cut some band until I get the Rotary.

I read that you can use tape to cut with a straight blade cutter.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Well I recon a steel rule would blunt the blade if your not steady with it but I take my time and run the rotary along the rule without cutting into it. A plastic rule will do except it's more flexable and if you do cut into it you'r not doing it quite right and the rule will then have a chunk out of it anyway not to mention ya finger! So you might as well use the steel and just do it right! See what I mean? The rotary blade has a sharpened edge on it so you have a degree of leeway. It's the flat part of the wheel thats against the rule you see, not the cutting edge. Just make sure you keep the tool exaclty vertical and have pressure both down on the rule and some pressure against it with the cutter. This should work with a bit of practice. May be practice on paper or something first.
I'm not sure how well a guilliotine would work on rubber/latex. I have the impression it will 'suck' the rubber down with the cut giving you a curved cut. might be wrong though.
The tape trick sounds like it would work as it would prevent the rubber from bunching as you cut but I think you'd probably have to use that plastic grey stuff. Just make sure the tape is not streched when you put it on or it'll bunch the rubber too.
Good luck with it and I'm sure you'll figure it out with a bit of practice.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I use a plastic ruler with a steel edge. ideally I would like to have a steel ruler, but this one does ok for now.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

The big boys all use guillotine cutters. About a $100.00 investment. You will have to cut a lot of bands to justify the cost.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've just tried it! Work a treat!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Well there you go! I think I got an ol one buried in mums shed....


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

The one at work is an old one too. I got a decent cut and edge on the bands. Made a pair of singles 30-20mm.

I've just bought 5m of Theraband gold!









Now all I need is a chrony!?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I use an industrial fly press. A 45mm roller cutter is good, though.


----------

